# (البحث عن مراكز تدريب Radiographic Testing (RT



## azoz519 (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اطلب منكم المساعدة :
في البحث عن مراكز تدريب Radiographic 
في
1- ماليزيا او في الشرق الاقصى
2- في الشرق الاوسط
مع كل التقدير للاخوة اعضاء 
والله يجزاكم الف خير


----------

